# Final Resting Place - (Closed)



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

It has taken me a long time to muster up the courage to run a game online, but the time has come for me to go ahead and try.

We will do the majority of our OOC talking here, and if possible if there is something that is OOC and you want to post it on the game thread, please use the spoiler blocks.

Lets try to get the char sheets ready for a kick-off Tues, as my Memorial Day weekend is going to be spent far away from any computers..

I am also going to go make the RG thread after I post this, so as the chars come in, feel free to help your future team members (potentially), by giving their sheet a second set of eyes.

*Things I want from the game*

I want to give you guys a good story and a good adventure. I will be the first to admit that I am not a great numbers guy, so if you get an e-mail from me asking if I botched your attack, please bare with me.

*Things you want from the game*

You guys will have to tell me this one, as I may think I am doing great and in reality I am sucking the joint up. Please let me know if I do something you all like, or don't like...

So, with that in mind, the OOC thread is open and feel free to either ask me questions here or via e-mail.

Also, since those new to this concept have no idea what in the hell I am talking about, could you guys please state your char name and profession, as well as anything else you would like to include.

Once the RG thread is up, feel free to put the full char sheet there.


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

Heya Verbatim. As you know, I'll be digging up an old character I had used on the boards nearly two years ago. As that game didn't last but all of a few weeks I felt it was time to give him another try. The character sheet is finalized I think, just needs your go ahead to post in the RG:

Nilbalion ‘Shadowleaf’ Sa’Avariel
Male Moon Elf Ranger 3
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Deity:* Shar
*Region:* The High Forest
*Height:* 6' 1''
*Weight:* 120 lbs.
*Hair:* Silver-white
*Eyes:* Red
*Skin:* Albino
*Age:* 124

*Str:*  14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [10 points,  +2 racial]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial] 
*Int: *  10 (+0) [2 points] 
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Dex, -2 Con, Medium size, Low-light vision, Immunity to magical sleep effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects, +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks, Elven secret door sense (5 feet)

*HP:* 23
*AC:* 18 (+4 Dex, +4 armor [MW Chain Shirt]) / 19 with Dodge feat
*Touch:* 14
*Flat-Footed:* 14
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft.

*Saves:*
*Fortitude:* +4 [+3 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex:*     +7 [+3 base, +4 Dex]
*Will:*         +3 [+1 base, +2 Wis]

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d8+3 19/20 x2, _+1 longsword_)
*Melee Atk:* +5 (1d6+2 19/20 x2, short sword)
*Melee Atk:* +4/+3 (1d8+3 19/20 x2, _+1 longsword _ / 1d6+2 19/20 x2, short sword)
*Ranged Atk:* +7 (1d8+2 x3/110 ft., mighty composite longbow (+2))

*Skills:*
*Climb* +3 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -1 AC, +2 feat]
*Concentration* +1 [0 ranks, +1 Con]
*Heal* +2 [0 ranks, +2 Wis]
*Hide* +9 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, -1 AC]
*Jump* +1 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -1 AC]
*Listen* +6 [2 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 racial]
*Move Silently* +9 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, -1 AC]
*Perform (Dance)* +5 [5 ranks (CC)]
*Ride* +4 [0 ranks, +4 Dex]
*Search* +8 [6 ranks, +2 racial]
*Spot* +10 [6 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 racial]
*Swim* +0 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -2 AC]
*Use Rope* +4 [0 ranks, +4 Dex] 

*Feats:*
Treetopper (Free Regional feat)
Track (1st level Ranger bonus feat)
Endurance (3rd level Ranger bonus feat)
Two Weapon Fighting (2nd level Combat Style)
Simple Weapon Prof. (Ranger)
Martial Weapon Prof. (Ranger)
Light Armor Prof. (Ranger)
Shield Prof. (Ranger)
Dodge (1st level)
Combat Reflexes (3rd level)

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Chondathan

*Animals:*

*Shadar* – Light Horse (75 gp)
Carrying – 118 lbs. (Light Load)

Light Load – 150 lbs. or less
Medium Load – 151-300 lbs.
Heavy Load – 301-450 lbs.

~(On Horse)
*Bit & Bridle* (2 gp, 1 lb.)
*Military Saddle* (20 gp, 30 lbs.)
*Saddlebags* (4 gp, 8 lbs.)
Containing:
~
*Feed* (7 days) (35 cp, 70 lbs.)
*Grappling Hook* (1 gp, 4 lbs.)
*Rope, Silk (50 ft.)* (10 gp, 5 lbs.)
~

*Equipment:*

*+1 Longsword* (2,315 gp, 4 lbs.)
*Short Sword* (10 gp, 2 lbs.)
*Mighty Composite Longbow (+2)* (Regional, 3 lbs.)
*40 Arrows* (2 gp, 2 lbs.)
*Explorer’s Outfit* (10 gp, 8 lbs.)
*MW Chain Shirt* (250 gp, 25 lbs.)
*Arachnid Sash* (Treat as Slippers of Spider Climbing)
*Belt Pouch* (1 gp, ½ lb.)
*Belt Pouch* (1 gp, ½ lb.)
*Waterskin* (1 gp, 4 lbs.)

*Weight:*
Carrying – 49 lbs. (Light Load)

Light – 58 lbs. or less
Medium – 59 – 116 lbs.
Heavy – 117 – 175 lbs.

*Money:*
1 gp, 65 cp

*Background:*
Nilbalion, or Shadowleaf, as he prefers to be called (if he prefers to be called at all), believes he was chosen at a young age by the Dark Goddess, Shar. For what purpose, he is not sure, but takes great comfort in his Mistress’ shadowy embrace. Perhaps her moniker ‘Lady of Loss’ presents a clue, for loss has been a great part of Shadowleaf’s existence. Being the result of forced conception between a mad sorcerer and his mother destroyed any chance of him having a normal upbringing. To make matters worse, experiments performed on him while still in the womb caused his affliction of albinism which would lead to further ostracizing from society later in life. If that were not enough, his mother died during his birthing and for decades after his father continued his magical experiments. What further damage this may have done to Shadowleaf’s physiology is not known.

His natural aversion to the sun and any excessive light caused Shadowleaf to seek solace in the darkest areas of the dungeon in his father’s tower when he was not “needed”. This is where he imagines that Shar found him; that she guided him through the dark dungeon, to a hidden spot where even his father did not remember. It was there that he found, in a secret stash, a luxurious black silk sash. Upon tying it around his waist he discovered that he could stick to walls and ceilings, much like a spider. He considered this a gift from Shar and an opportunity for freedom as well. Crawling along the ceilings of the tower and keeping to the shadows in which much of his trust became placed, he managed to sneak past his father’s guardian constructs and flee the tower, never to return. 

Unfortunately, escaping from his father introduced new problems in Shadowleaf’s life; mainly being, interaction with civilization. He had never been allowed to leave the tower growing up and so, as a result, was totally alienated from society. His father had at least taught him the few languages common to his region and race, but barely that. Consequently, another side effect of the experiments left his vocal chords irrevocably damaged, to a point where most of his speech tends to escape his lips as a hoarse whisper. 

Possessing nothing but the tattered rags he wore and the gift from Shar, his first priority was to find food and shelter. He took to trapping animals and skinning them with crudely serrated rocks for food and clothing. Eventually he started selling the pelts in nearby cities for enough money to buy better tools, weapons and clothing. Presently, Shadowleaf dresses in multitudes of black clothing and differing shades of gray, the best suitable for his connection with the shadows around him. He wears a finely-crafted chain shirt underneath his clothing and constantly keeps himself draped in a large black, voluminous cloak; his hood drawn protectively over his head, keeping his sensitive red eyes from direct light of any kind. At his waist, under his treasured gift from his goddess are strapped two belt pouches, both situated at his back, hidden behind his cloak, and also two sword belts, which sheath his weapons of choice; one of which, is a magical long sword gained by besting a mercenary in combat, who he believes was sent by his father to retrieve him. A quiver rests at his hip and a longbow is slung over his shoulder. Over the years his language skills have improved somewhat, as to almost appear normal to people who’ve lived civilly their whole lives, but on the whole, Shadowleaf’s anti-social nature leaves it to no real consequence. 

Foremost, he remains deathly loyal to Shar; grateful to her for his freedom, as well as having something familiar to fill his life with. It comes to no surprise then, that he is a very secretive person and is generally rather mistrustful of others; partly because of his relationship with his goddess and his misfortunate upbringing, leaving him wary of all those he has not dealt with on a regular basis.


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Majin: Looks good to me, but I am curious about one thing. Although he pays lip service to Shar, does he have a symbol to her? If so, is it the traditional dark moon symbol or something he perhaps has designed to represent his feelings to her?

Or does he keep his worship truly secret and shun the concept of wearing a symbol to her?

Other than that, go ahead and post it on the RG thread.

Final Resting Place Chars


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Ok, here's mine, so I hope you guys can help me poke holes in him if he needs it.  

char moved to RG.


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

No, no holy symbol for him. Because he was never officially ordained by clergy of Shar at anytime in his life and believes he was "found" by her personally it has always been a personal thing for him. Though he is devoted to her, he does not feel he needs to display it to the world. 

As secrets does Shar keep & appreciate, so does Shadowleaf.


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Majin: Rog, just wanted to check before I assumed.

Isida: Dagger should be d4 vice d4-1, unless you want to hit things for less..

Also, same question I asked Majin about the holy symbol, is your faith strong enough to wear a symbol, or do you pay more of a lip service homage?


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

DarkMaster: I also need to know if you want the heirloom item to be a weapon, armor, or a misc item. You can either let me know here, or off list.


----------



## Bobitron (May 25, 2005)

Just popping in to give you a great big "Good luck", Verbatim. You are a good writer, so I'm these folks are in great hands.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Isida: Dagger should be d4 vice d4-1, unless you want to hit things for less..



  Thanks Verbatim, I switched his Str and Con during character creation.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 25, 2005)

Well Im interested, but still working on a concept - 
what books are allowed? and any more general starting info?


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Evilhalfling: Sorry that I had the thread mislabeled, I'm not taking on new people at the moment, but if any of the players that are in drop out, you will have first alt spot.


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Just popping in to give you a great big "Good luck", Verbatim. You are a good writer, so I'm these folks are in great hands.




Thanks Bobitron, I am pretty nervous about running the game, but hopefully it will be something they can enjoy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

You were great in my games Verbatim, I know you'll do very well.


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

You guys are gonna embarrass me..*L*

Also, I think your char is ready for the RG Isida. If I missed anything, I am sure one of the others will spot it.

You still have dodged my Kossuth question though..


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

I don't think Verb has anything to worry about when it comes to DM'ing things right. He'll always have our council if need be, but I doubt he'll need even that. So go ahead V, knock us dead!


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

*Breaks out Majin and Isida's Exp index card +500 for flattery*

Who said it never got you anywhere???


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 25, 2005)

Well as an alternate then - 
Rasa the Elan Psionist 
Rasa had a life. once.  He knows he was accepted into the order of the Elan, and his old life was stripped away from him.  He was told it was volentary, but a nagging suspicion remains that it wasn't.  He can control the physical world around him with his thoughts.  He was sent on a mission for the order, but did not feel right to him and he fled, disapearing into warrens of a large city.  He is haunted by what he gave up and resents those that took it away from him. 
he has become a driffter looking for work.  
powers (kineticist) 
Inertal Armor, Control Object, Skate, Call to Mind, Mindthrust, 
Levitate, Energy Missle (errata assumed) 

I wont bother with the rest unless you need/want him.


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *Breaks out Majin and Isida's Exp index card +500 for flattery*
> 
> Who said it never got you anywhere???




Score!!   *High fives Isida*


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Evilhalfling: Out of all the books in the world of D&D, I have never touch psionics..*L*

The game will be a Forgotten Realms based adventure and if a slot opens up, I will get you all the details, but until then I do appreciate the quickness you thought of something to throw into the hat.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> You guys are gonna embarrass me..*L*
> 
> Also, I think your char is ready for the RG Isida. If I missed anything, I am sure one of the others will spot it.
> 
> You still have dodged my Kossuth question though..



  Which Kossuth question?  I think I missed that question...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> Score!!   *High fives Isida*



  w00t!


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Isida: Dagger should be d4 vice d4-1, unless you want to hit things for less..

Also, same question I asked Majin about the holy symbol, is your faith strong enough to wear a symbol, or do you pay more of a lip service homage?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Actually I was double-checking favored dieties for Thay, and I think Cyric makes much more sense for Sebak.  But he does not carry a holy symbol.  It makes little sense to deceive someone into thinking he's just a poor, unfortunate soul, and then they accidentally find the holy symbol of the Prince of Lies on him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Thanks Bobitron, I am pretty nervous about running the game, but hopefully it will be something they can enjoy.




None sense, you'll do a wonderful job.


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

*taps on the microphone to get all the dark gods attention*

Blue light special in Toril, two souls 75% tainted...just a nudge or two and they can be all yours...Get them before the priest shows up...And Remeber when you want to shop smart shop S-Mart...


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Bro...if there is another slot to open, that nymph is all yours to play...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

Bwahah!


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

Bah, keep those goodly rays of light away from _me_. *wraps cloak tighter around himself and prays to Shar.*


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

*Ponders if the group won't somehow join with the potential bad guys and start anti-hero campaign across Toril*

I'd still run it, just not sure how long it would be until we all wound up in Barovia...


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

Lol, that Strahd guy ain't so tough...


----------



## Verbatim (May 25, 2005)

With you guys going against him proly not, but for the time being, I am going to keep my fingers that there will be a little bit of light that shines in this tunnel, or I am going to change the title from Final Resting Place to From the darkness comes the hope...


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

*Looks expectantly in the direction of the other PC's still yet to step onstage.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 25, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Thanks Bro...if there is another slot to open, that nymph is all yours to play...




Hardly har har har...


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2005)

I do also think that Verbatim will make a good DM. 

What you have to do for 500 XP  

Seriously I am anxious to start playing in your game. I will try to wrap up the FR specifics about the character I sent you before the end of the week.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 25, 2005)

*Idomeneus Deucalion*
Lawful Neutral Male Human Fighter (1) Cleric (2)
Celebrates Helm
Age: 18
Height: 6'3”
Weight: 180lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: Tan

STR: 16 (3)
DEX: 10 (0)
CON: 14 (2)
INT: 10 (0)
WIS: 16 (3)
CHA: 10 (0)

HP: 28
AC: 20
~Touch: 10
~Flat-Footed: 20

(7) Fortitude: 5 + 2
(2) Reflex: 0 + 0 + 2
(7) Will: 3 + 3 + 1

(4) Initiative: 0 + 4
BA: 2
~(5) Grapple: 2 + 3

*Weapons*
Bastard Sword +1 - 7 (1d10+4) 19x2 (+2 Confirm Critical)
Heavy Mace - 5 (1d8+3) x2

*Skills*
(-5) Climb(cc): 3 + 0 – 8
(6) Concentration: 2 + 2 + 2
(2) Diplomacy: 0 + 2 + 0
(5) Heal: 3 + 2 + 0
(-5) Jump(cc): 3 + 0 – 8
(5) Listen(cc): 3 + 2 + 0
(2) Ride: 0 + 2 + 0
(5) Spot(cc): 3 + 2 + 0
(-13) Swim: 3 + 0 – 16

*Feats*
Improved Initiative [First Level]
Lightning Reflexes [Human]
Discipline [Regional]
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword) [Bonus Feat]
Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword) [Third Level]

*Special Abilities*
Weapon Proficient
Armor Proficient
Turn Undead

*Languages*
Common
Chondathan

*Possessions*
*Masterwork Full Plate*
~Type: Heavy
~AC Bonus: 8
~MAX DEX: 1
~Check Penalty: -5
~Speed: 20ft
~Weight: 50lbs
*Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield*
~AC Bonus: 2
~Check Penalty: -1
~Weight: 15lbs
*Solanian Truesteel Bastard Sword +1*
~Type: Slashing
~AB: 5 + 1 + 1
~Damage: 1d10+3+1
~Critical: 19x2
~Weight: 6lbs
*Heavy Mace*
~Type: Bludgeoning
~AB: 5
~Damage: 1d8+3
~Critical: 20x2
~Weight: 8lbs
*Silver Holy Symbol of Helm* (1lb)
*Waterskin* (4lbs)
*Whetstone * (1lb)
*Traveler’s Outfit * (5lbs)
*Potion of Cure Light Wounds*

Weight Carried: 85lbs (Medium Load = 20ft)
Light Load: 76lbs or <
Medium Load: 77lbs – 153lbs
Heavy Load: 154lbs – 220lbs
Lift Over Head: 220lbs
Lift Off Ground: 440lbs
Push or Drag: 1100lbs

*Moneys*
GP – 453
SP – 8
CP – 6

*Heavy Warhorse*
*Studded Leather Barding* (80lbs)
*Military Saddle* (30lbs)
*Saddlebags* (8lbs)
*Bit & Briddle* (1lb)
*Bedroll* (5lbs)
(2) *Torches* (2lbs)
*Silk Rope (50ft)* (5lbs)
*Grappling Hook* (4lbs)
*Flint & Steel*

*Background*


*Journal*


*Personality*


*Description*

I'll do spells, horse information, and other missing bits when I get home and have time to sit down and think about it.
Looking forward to playing with you guys and seeing Verbatim's DMing 
Edit: Feat fingy added, Verbatim. I went ahead and added Idomeneus to the RG, just because I didn't want to post IC before he was in there. Hope you don't smite me...


----------



## Dhes (May 25, 2005)

*Berronar Elvenbane
Male, Shield Dwarf, Fighter lvl3*
*Deity* Moradin
neutral

*Str: *	18	(+4)
*Dex: *	11	(+0)
*Con: *	15	(+2)
*Int: *	10	(+0)
*Wis: *	10	(+0)
*Cha: *	10	(+0)

*HP:* 31
*AC: * AC 20, Touch 10, Flat 20
*Init:* +4
*BAB:* +3
*Grap:* +7
*Speed* 20 ft. (base 20, medium load)

*Fort:*	+6 (+3 base, +2 ability, +0 Magic, +1 Misc.) 
*Ref:*	+1 (+1 base, +0 ability, +0 Magic, +0 Misc.) 
*Will:*	+1 (+1 base, +0 ability, +0 Magic, +0 Misc.) 

*+9 Melee*, Warhammer, 1d8+5, x3 


Appearance
*Size:* Medium 
*Height:* 4'8” tall
*Weight:* 152 lbs 
*Age:* 187 years
*Hair:* Unkempt long blond
*Eyes:* Light brown
*Skin:* Duty light tanned 

*Languages: * Common, Dwarfen, Goblin

*Skills* 
+4	*Intimidate* (+0, +4, +0)
+2	*Knowledge* (Religin) (+0, +2, +0)
+2	*Perform* (Sing) (+0, +2, +0)
+2	*Survival* (+0, +0, +2

*Feats
-Improved Initiative (1st lvl)
-Weapon Focus (2nd lvl bonus)
-Power Attack (1st lvl bonus)
-Cleave (3rd lvl)

Regional Feat
-Survivor

[Racial Abilities
-Darkvision
-Stonecunning (+2 t search to notice stonework, sixth sense underground)
-Stability (+4 against. bull rush and tri)
-Poison resistant (+2 against poison)
-Magic resistant (+2 against spells and spell-like effects)
-Favorite enemy (Goblinoids)
-Dodge (+4 against giant type)
-Appraise (+2 with appraise stone metal items)
-Craft (+2 craft with stone and metalwork) 
Appearance

Personality

Background

Equipment: 
MW Full Plate with spikes (equipped, 60wt)
MW Shield, Heavy with spikes (equipped, 20wt)

Warhammer (equipped, 2.5wt)

Pack saddle (15wt)
Bedroll (5wt)
Ale (1gallon, jug) (8wt)
Water Skin (8wt)
Flint and steel (0wt)
Pick, mining (10wt)


Coins- Xpp, Xgp, Xsp, Xcp (wt)

Total weight carried – 82.5 lbs (Light Load) 
Light load - 100 lbs or less
Medium load - 101-200 lbs
Heavy load - 201-300 lbs
Lift 114 lbs, lift and stagger 600 lbs
Drag 1500 lbs*


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

Dhes and Hippocrachus: If you guys don't mind, please let me know when the feats were taken, just so I will have it all clear in my head. It is a little thing I know, but I just like to see the path that brought you to where you are at now.

Can't wait to see the history for you guys and please remember to include the heirloom item in the history when you write it up, as well as what brought you to Secomber and how long you have been there.

So, that leaves one definate, and one potential still out there..


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

Dhes: Is that hammer you have listed in addition to the Mithril Hammer +1?

Manz: The last spot is yours if you want it, otherwise, we will go with a party of five to begin with. I sent you a mail offlist, so you can respond there on here on the boards..


----------



## DarkMaster (May 26, 2005)

Nym HiddenMoon
Male, Moon Elf, Rogue2/wizard 1
Deity Hanali Celanil
Chaotic Good

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 18 (+4)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 16 (+3)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 8 (-1)

HP: 15 (6+3+3+3x1)
AC: AC 14, Touch 14, Flat 10
Init: +4
BAB: +1
Grap: +2
Speed 30 ft. (base 30, light load)

Fort: +3 (+0 base, +1 ability, +1 Magic, +1 Misc.) 
Ref: +8 (+3 base, +0 ability, +1 Magic, +0 Misc.) 
Will: +5 (+2 base, +1 ability, +1 Magic, +1 Misc.) 
+2 save against Enchantement, +1 save against Energy drain and death effect


+6 or +4/+4 Melee, MW Daggers, 1d4, 19-20 x2 
+6 or +4/+4 throw MW Dagger 1d4, 19-20 x2

Appearance
Size: Medium 
Height: 5',4” tall
Weight: 125 lbs 
Age: 115 years
Hair: Black, Shaved
Eyes: Green
Skin: light 

Languages: Chondathan, Elven, Auran, Sylvan, Illuskan

Skills 
Balance +11(5 rank+4dex+2syn)
Concentration +3(2ranks+1 con)
Decipher script +4 (1 rank+3int)
Disable device +8/+10* (5 ranks+3 int)
Hide +9 (5 ranks+4dex)
Jump +7 (5 ranks+2 syn)
Knowledge Arcana +4(1 rank+3 int)
Knowledge Local +8 (1 rank+3int)
Listen +8/+10** (5 rank+1wis+2elf)
Move Silently +9/+12** (5 rank+4dex)
Open Lock +9/+11* (5rank+4dex)
Spellcraft +4 (1rank+3int)
Spot +8/+10** (5 ranks+1wis+2 elf)
Tumble +11(5ranks+4dex+2syn)
Search +10 (5ranks+3int+2elf)
*with MW thieves tools
**with Familiar
Feats
Regional Feat
Strong Soul

two weapon combat (1st level)
Weapon Finesse(3rd)
Scribe scroll (1st level Wizard)

[Racial Abilities
-Low light vision
-+2 spot, listen, search
-Imunity to sleep and +2 save against Enchantments
-Racial weapon profiencies
-ability to detect secret doors.

[Class Ability
-trap finding
-sneak attack +1d6
-evasion
-Generalist Wizardry (1st level elven sub level)
-Summon Familiar
-Spell casting 4/2 none studied yet
Appearance

Personality

Background

Equipment: 
2 mw dagger 604
2 dagger 4
Traveller's outfit
MW thieves tool 100
wand of mage armor (50 charges)750
Cloack of resistance +1 1000
Familiar 100
Cure Light wound potion 50
92gp


Spell book. Contains all 0th level spell 
1st level: Instant Search (CAdv), critical strike (CAdv), Expeditious retreat, Reduce person, Guided Shot (CAdv), Unseen servant, Grease
Coins- Xpp, Xgp, Xsp, Xcp (wt)

Total weight carried –  lbs (Light Load) 

Familiar
CAT Tyvus
 	Tiny Animal
Hit Dice:	3hd (7 hp)
Initiative:	+2
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	15 (+2 size, +2 Dex+1 familiar), touch 14, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple:	+1/–11
Attack:	Claw +5 melee (1d2–4)
Full Attack:	2 claws +5 melee (1d2–4) and bite +0 melee (1d3–4)
Space/Reach:	2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent,alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +3
Abilities:	Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 7
Skills:	Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +14*, Jump +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spot +3
Balance +15(5 rank+2dex+8racial)
Climb +6(6 ranks+2dex)
Concentration +2(2ranks)
Decipher script -1 (1 rank-2int)
Disable device +3 (5 ranks-2 int)
Hide +15 (5 ranks+2dex+8racial)
Jump +17 (5 ranks+2dex+2 syn+8racial)
Knowledge Arcana -1(1 rank-2 int)
Knowledge Local -1 (1 rank-2int)
Listen +5 (5 rank)
Move Silently +11 (5 rank+2dex+4racial)
Open Lock +7 (5rank+2dex)
Spellcraft -1 (1rank-2int)
Spot +5 (5 ranks)
Tumble +9(5ranks+2dex+2syn)
Search +3 (5ranks-2int)

Feats:	Weapon Finesse
Environment:	Temperate plains
Organization:	Domesticated or solitary
Challenge Rating:	1/4
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—
The statistics presented here describe a common housecat.
Combat
Cats prefer to sneak up on their prey.
Skills: Cats have a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Cats have a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Jump checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8.


More to come later


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

DarkMaster: Checking my math, I think your hps are off. You would have 9 at first, 4 at second and 3 at third for 16 total. Each time you get a metamagic feat you would get a free hp so I will even throw in Scribe Scroll as one that counts on that, but even then the total would just be 17.

If I am missing something, please let me know amigo..

Dhes: By my math, you jipped yourself a hp. 12 +10 +10=32.

Isida: You are at 8 also by my math. 5(6-1) +3(4-1). I think you will have to invest in some Con gear soon..


----------



## Majin (May 26, 2005)

Also a score of 8 in Cha would give him a -1 mod.


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

I am thinking of putting up the first move tomorrow, even though I said I was not going to do so until Tues.

The first post is a flavor post more than anything, a taste of how my posts will be and hopefully give a hint at the tone for the game, and speaking of tones, I think it is time for me to throw in my thoughts on the "First Act".

I want you all to paint the others a picture of your chars with the opening scene you write for him/her. Don't worry about dice rolls if you do something, for better or worse, don't worry about me saying "Nope, that would fail", and don't worry about anything other than saying "this is how I am going to play this char."

If you want to have a bar fight, duke it up. Want to get that orcish chieftain you have been tracking for three weeks, notch it up and let it fly. Mastered Invisible servant, cast it and tell us what it is like to have a free butler.

What I am trying to say is that the first post is yours to do with as you want. If you want to break it up, put a <continued> at the end until you are done. Want me to do a portion of it with you, put <insert DM Verb> and I will respond asap. Again, just set the stage that you want to be a part of...

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Majin (May 26, 2005)

Sounds great Verb. Brainstorming now. Should have something for you over e-mail to look at in around an hour I estimate; maybe sooner.


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

Rog..will keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## Manzanita (May 26, 2005)

I'm going to have to give this a pass, as I'm overextended on these boards.  But this will be a great one, I can tell.  What a group this is.  Have fun, everyone.


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2005)

Doh, of all the posts I had to miss this one, if you need an alt let me know, I've been itching to play a monk.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 26, 2005)

Well in 3.0 the feats allow you to replace your CON bonus by you Int bonus for HP. Did it changed in 3.5? If it did then I will change the feat.


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

Since I didn't have the books here at work, I asked Majin to double check for me and the feat says just at 1st does it allow you to use the int over con for hit points. The only extra benefit it gives is that all metamagic, and with me item creation also,  feats you take you get +1 hp.

Sorry about that amigo..


----------



## DarkMaster (May 26, 2005)

No problem, I will look at the other feats tonight and do the final adjustments. 

Now I understand why I felt that this feat was way too strong, and that it was a must have for all wizards. 

I always read too quickly .


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

No prob...just didn't want you to think I was trying to bone you out of any hit points..


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

The stage has been set and now only awaits the actors to enter onto it...


----------



## Verbatim (May 27, 2005)

Great opening scenes all, while I know I am going to enjoy being at the beach, something tells me I may wait until Sat morn to go..*L*

Final Resting Place Game Thread


----------



## DarkMaster (May 27, 2005)

I updated my character with equipment, skills, familiar and spell.

I will start reading the IC thread tomorrow.


----------



## Verbatim (May 28, 2005)

Great intro posts everyone...I had wanted to get something out to have Isida start gathering the pieces as she saw it, and I still will, but it won't be tonight. I won passes to Six Flags tonight, so we used them and had a good time all in all. Now, I am drained and need to get some sleep...

First order of business in the morning is to get the post out..

See you all soon..


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 2, 2005)

Dhes and Darkmaster: When you guys get the chance could you finish up the char sheets and put them in the RG? Also DarkMaster, don't forget to include your heirloom item in your inv sheet.

Great posting so far guys, and if I am too long winded please forgive me, but you all are making it too much fun not to be...


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 3, 2005)

Info on the Inns of Secomber:

The Broken Wagon Inn- A medium sized tavern run by a retired Waterdeep Watch Captain, the Broken Wagon is considered the “preferred” meeting place for those seeking to band together for a journey into the Moor or into the High Forest. Shamus Ironblade opens the kitchen and closes it late and has been known from time to time sell healing potions to those who do not wish to barter with the priests for one.

Manticore’s Roost- Depending on which way you ride into town, the Manticore is either the first bar you see, or the last you will see during your stay in Secomber. It is co-owned by gnomish brothers Deltin and Nitled Nefsin. The bar gets its name from the stuffed Manticore that the brothers won in a game of sava when they were younger. They like to trick the newer patrons by activating the minor spell inside the “fearsome beast” that makes it growl.

Surly Wench-The Wench is a local favorite, as local legend has it that the Wench was the first building built in the town. The same family has owned it for as long as anyone can recall, and everyone feels pity on the female family members as ugliness seems to be the consistent trait they all share. However, due to the impressive dowry the patriarch offers with each of his daughters, keeping the family thriving is not a worry.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

*blows the ten inches of dust from the thread*

Sorry for being gone...is anyone still interested?


----------



## Majin (Aug 7, 2005)

You know I am.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

Schweet....*marks one in the notebook*

Now to see if this will be more than a solo game..


----------



## Dhes (Aug 7, 2005)

You got your number 2 here...


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 7, 2005)

I am still here


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 7, 2005)

Glad to have you back DM....perchance is there still room in the other games for me to return? Or should I step out again for now?


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 8, 2005)

When do I get my +5 bane of aberrations vorpal longsword?
Glad to have _you_ back, Verbatim


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

*checks logbook*

Hmmm..I have it right next to when Majin wins the WSoP....or when you beat a Terrasque with a balsa wood mallet of subdual. Whichever one comes first..

Good to be back amigo...good to be back

Seriously though, with Isida being away I guess until the middle of the month, we are at an impasse of sorts, unless I do what I didn't want to do and have the DM run the introduction vice the players.

So let me mull on it awhile and I will post the decision soon. However, all signs point to the game pressing onward one way or the other.


----------



## Majin (Aug 8, 2005)

I feel sorry for that Terrasque is all I can say.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 8, 2005)

Verbatim, you are still more than welcome in the Mergovie game. I myself couldn't post much last month so the game didn't really move.

As for the forgotton forge I might also revive it. 

Glad to see you back alive.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Schweet...I will go back and review everything and try to work out a Jath post before I crash for the night.

I hope everything was okay....


----------

